# Japanese tutor needed (private lessons)



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

Will be doing projects in Japan with Japanese clients so I want to learn some conversational Japanese. Any recommendations?
I can speak Cantonese but I prefer English as a base language for communication.


----------

